# Staffy training...Help needed!!



## Goober (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,
So I've just signed up to your forum today seeking some help and advice with my dogs... 
First we have merlin, he is a 2yr old lab x lurcher and a big soppy boy that needs attention 24/7.
Second we have chewie, a cheeky ,hyperactive, overly excited, bouncy little stink bomb who is the bane of my life at the moment. The story is I rescued a 6month old staffy pup named jinx she was an absolute diamond of a dog and there were never any problems with her, sadly though my neighbour took a strong dislike to her and within a few months of me having her he decided to open the gate in our woods at the back of the garden and let her out onto the motorway where her short lived life was extinguished. I have never met another dog like her and never will, she pulled me out the otherside of my depression and I gave her the love and confidence she needed. She is very greatly missed. However shortly after she had left us my fiancé decided the only way to bring me put of my misery from loosing here was to buy another staffy...chewie! I've had her a year now and she is on the go 24/7 she is still in a crate as she is still not house trained there is a constant attention battle between her and merlin, if merlin feels he is beeing left out he starts to p*** and sh** on my floor, if they are both out together chewie doesn't listen and merlin develops a case of selective hearing also, they happily charge around the house together leaving a trail of destruction as they go, I am truly at my wits end and have considered re-homing chewie on more than one occasion as I have bitten off far more than I can chew! Some advice on what I can do with the pair of them would be much appreciated.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

First off I want to say I'm sorry you lost Jinx is such a tragic way, I hope your neighbour was punished for such a cruel act. 

And secondly it sounds like Chewie is a ball of energy that is in desperate need to some physical/mental exercise and training. 

What would be your exercise routine now? Have you gone to any training classes with her? 

Dogs are not spiteful, they don't have it in them so it seems Chewie is still very confused about where she is to use the bathroom. Go back to basics with her, take her out regularly on leash and praise her with treats and love when she goes outside. You can start to include a command such as "Go Pee!" while she is going and eventually she should learn to go on cue. 

If they have selective hearing while out on walks I would walk them separately on a lone line and work on their recall. When they get the hang of that then you can bring them together to train. 

I think obedience classes are the next step for Chewie and Merlin, it'll improve their listening skills and tire them out. 

And lastly although it is difficult you need to stop comparing Chewie to Jinx. I completely understand you are hurting and miss her but Chewie is not her and needs to be appreciated for the dog that she is. This is no judgement on you but for for Chewie to thrive you need to change your attitude towards her. Start looking at all the good things she brings to your life and work on your bond with her.. I promise it will reflect in your training. 

I hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the madhouse. I'm so sorry to hear about the little dog you lost. Have you a padlock on the gate or a new neighbour? Dear me!

Sounds like you have taken on too much. Best to settle one, before getting another, and I would never BUY a staffy, while there are so many desperate for homes. (See the rescue and rehome section). For toilet training, take them out after everything. food, drink, sleep, play, every 1/2 hour, if need be. It also sounds like they need more exercise.

I think the best thing you can do is get a behaviourist in. I'm not Brit, so others will tell you how to find a good one near you. Be careful, as anyone can call themselves a behaviourist, and can be a berk. They will focus you, and tell you your priorities, as you seem lovingly disorganised. They will find you somewhere to go to lessons, with the dogs, and then you will have lots of people to ask and a trainer to ask, and you can give up a normal life, and become dog obsessives.


----------



## Goober (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply catz1,
At the moment I walk chewie twice a day for about an hour and she is always full of energy when she gets home so I probably need to walk her longer, the only places she ever toilets is in my daughters room or in the utility room where her crate is she did start to get better but as soon as she makes any progress merlin goes down hill because he doesn't like the fact she's getting the extra attention, my partner works full time and my daughters 4 however once she starts school this week im hoping I will have more time to dedicate purely to my dogs. I defiantly agree that I need to let go of the fact that chewie isn't jinx, dogs are like people and each one is completely different and ultimately it's my training that influences their behaviour. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Any tennis courts or enclosed fields near you where you can let her off to run safely?

Walking is great but some dogs need to really tear it up to get it out of their system. My GSD could walk on lead for days but a good hour or two of off leash running makes all the difference. I know my house would be utterly destroyed if she didn't get to run.

Is your daughters floor carpet? Just wondering if its the smell that is encouraging her to remark the same area.

Oh I forgot to add that mental exercise is just as important as physical for a clever dog like Chewie. Here's an article on Mind Games do give you a few ideas.. bonus is they are mostly free to set up and can be done at home!

http://www.petnanny.nl/hondenschool/brain_nose_gamesUK.pdf


----------



## Goober (Sep 4, 2012)

We don't have any tennis courts, would be fantastic If we did! but we do have some fairly quiet fields close by my only concern is that not many people these days are too happy to see staffys tearing around off leads and I wouldn't want to put people in a position they feel uncomfortable with, as much as im certain chewie would never do anything to hurt any one or another dog people can be a bit funny with staffys as I learnt with my last dog, even when chewie is on a lead people seen to jump back in fright or avoid walking their dogs near her. I have move since the incident with jinx just so people are aware I didn't put another dog in harms way. 
Thoes mind games are brilliant I've been giving them a go since reading your post and she really seems to enjoy the ones we have tried


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm so glad shes enjoying them 

I bet she'd respond to clicker training really well if she's a thinker, have you thought of doing that kind of training?

I'm not an expert on clickers but I'm finding this website really helpful for teaching behaviors and solving training problems. Good for beginners and an interesting read.

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

Its such a pity that staffies have a bad rap but I completely understand where your coming from. I hope one day people will see what fab family pets they make.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear about your poor dog....what a horrible person to do that!! 

I would def give obedience classes a go, i go weekly with my staff and we both really enjoy it and it gives us some focus too.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

People never cease to disgust me - such cruelty to your poor girl is beyond belief, please padlock your back gate for the safety of your current Staffy. 

Run free sweet Jinx and so very sorry for how you came to be at the bridge. 

We have a rescue Staff at our training school and the first two sessions he was all barky and hyper but after just six sessions he was IMO last week the best dog in class, did everything his mummy asked and couldn't take his eyes off her. He is eighteen months old and so very well behaved. You'd be surprised how he has progressed and I think your girl would love training sessions too, it also helps no end with socialisation. 

Good luck with her and as she matures shell get much more focussed on what you tell her because she's still just a baby at the mo. Good luck and hugs from here. xc


----------



## stranger23 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ive got a 4yr lab x staff and a 11 week old puppy, when im doing anything with the puppy the older dog gets jealous and tries to push in, if i am doing training then i get both dogs to do the exercises even though its things our older dog can do easily i treat him the same but just limit his treats for the behavior to one every couple of times he does things instead of every time like the puppy gets currently.

When the puppy can go out for walks they will go separate for training walks and go for a walk later together.

If the older dog is getting to much i separate them to be able to focus on the one that needs it


----------



## manchesterdogtrainer (Nov 19, 2012)

hi sorry to here your struggling with your dogs my advice is to exercise them as much as possible, taking them out for toilet several times a day to start off with and then you can reduce the times they can go out to toilet slowly, i have many clients with the same problem this method is working for all off them, after time they learn to hold it in . one of my clients dogs used to toilet everywhere in the house , now 2 months later her dog can wait 12 hours until she comes home from work she also kept her dog in a crate now there is no need . unfortunately there is no quick fix and it just takes determination and consistency on your part . i wish you the best of luck with you and your dogs. kind regards, Laura


----------

